# Probleme mit dem Farbwähler



## MTD (29. Juni 2006)

Habe Probleme mit der Farbwahl in Photoshop. Und zwar sieht mein Farbwähler seit neustem so aus:







Möchte die Darstellung des RGB Raums gerne wieder wie vorher haben, also mit komplettem Regenbogen rechts. (Std Einstellung eben)

Weiss jemand wo/wie Ich das verstellt haben könnte und wie Ich es wieder rückgängig machen kann?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (29. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du mal genau hinsiehst, wirst Du sehen, daß der Radiobutton neben dem "b" von Lab angeklickst ist.
Wenn Du den wieder zurück auf das "H" von HSB setzt, hast Du wieder die ursprüngliche Ansicht.
lg


----------



## MTD (29. Juni 2006)

Super. Danke!


----------

